# Any word on how AMDs new Frankenstein folds??



## OneCool (Mar 7, 2017)

Just wondering. On paper it should be a beast.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2017)

CPU Folding is almost worthless.  Much better to use a GPU.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 7, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> CPU Folding is almost worthless.  Much better to use a GPU.


Yeah I know but I'm still curious how it compares to Intel. What can I say I'm a glutton for useless knowledge lol


----------



## infrared (Mar 7, 2017)

There's a few of us getting a Ryzen setup that'll be running WCG so we'll see how that goes soon enough 

Edit: it's easy to run folding@home on cpu for a bit though so I can give it a try out of curiosity why my stuff arrives and is up and running.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2017)

Crunching is a better fit for a cpu- there are a few Ryzen chips crunching atm.

See the link below:
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/14/309500/0

Note that the chips haven't been out that long- takes a week or two for a cpu to generate a stable crunching output due to validation delays, etc...


----------



## OneCool (Mar 7, 2017)

Norton said:


> Crunching is a better fit for a cpu- there are a few Ryzen chips crunching atm.
> 
> See the link below:
> https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/14/309500/0
> ...


Nice. Thanks for the info.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 7, 2017)

Cinebench score should reflect CPU's crunching ability.

In other words, Ryzen should be good for it.


----------

